# Miniature Twisted Mullen Mouth



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi I am looking at this bit and wanted to know if anyone has used it and if it would be a good one to get.

I was looking for a Mullen and found this one on eBay.

Miniature Twisted Mullen Mouth Bit..4"..Kelly SS

Thanks


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Feb 11, 2013)

What bit is she using now, if she is? I like the traditional snaffle, that's what everyone in my mini club uses, I have never seen a Mullen bit or how it works so I can't say yes or no, curious to see how anyone else feels about it!


----------



## ckmini (Feb 11, 2013)

Bitting really depends on your horse and their level of training. What level is your horse at? Are you having control issues that you feel you need a twisted element or are you just having disrespect issues?

I like mullen mouth bits and have 2 that drive in half cheek mullen mouth snaffles (no twists). like this



​ If you are looking for a starter bit I would say this is definitely the wrong choice given the twisted element of the bit described. The mullen mouth pictured is $32 at mini express. If you are looking for an absolute starter bit I would recommend a plain half cheek snaffle, or a half cheek french link. Successful bitting can be a bit of a trial and error process and just figuring out what your horse is comfortable in given their mouth and tongue anatomy.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a snaffle and she is fine with it, but I wanted a better one for her.

I have heard a lot of people say to get Mullins or that they were getting mullens.

I was also looking at a French link. I wanted a smoother bit but couldn't find it when I looked under Mullen.

I wanted a three piece one if I could find it in my price range. I like the split of the snaffle but was told that those can pinch at times.

I don't know if it does or not, diva doesn't seem like she is in any pain with it. Just wanted a nice bit for her.


----------



## rbrown (Feb 11, 2013)

My taller mini Skip was started in a plain (not twisted) mullen mouth. She did just fine with it. She seems to go better in a bean link butterfly from Iowa Valley Carriage, as does Kandy, so that's what I've been using with them. I really like how small the joints are, at least compared to other mini bits I've seen, and it's well made. I use the snaffle setting with both horses.

I haven't used single-jointed snaffles as I've read that they tend to poke the top of your horse's mouth if there isn't enough room in there. Also haven't used a twisted bit with either horse as they have nice mouths and respond well with their bean link bits. I agree with ckmini that it can be a trial and error process- good luck!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 11, 2013)

I was looking at the bean link or the butterfly one I think. It was under French link and the only half cheek on the site. I realy don't like solid bits . I have never Sean the twisted before. I don't want a harsh one for her she has a nice mouth right now.

Thank you everyone. Any other ideas?


----------



## ckmini (Feb 11, 2013)

Why change bits if she goes well in a plain half cheek snaffle? Lots of horses go just fine in a jointed snaffle. If you are set on changing her bit here is a double jointed comfort snaffle that would be a good fit for her.

http://herronstack.com/Miniature-Horse-Comfort-Snaffle-H1.htm

Otherwise I would go to a french link: but this bit can be the wrong bit for a horse that wants to avoid the bit, or throw their heads up. Not sure this is the case for your mare, but just thought I'd throw that out there.

http://miniexpress.com/bits/french-link-stainless-bit-with-copper-link/prod_6.html

Most importantly though make sure you have the bit adjusted correctly in her mouth (1 "smile line") and that the bit is the right length. The bit you originally posted was 4", which typically is a little big on "A" minis, 3.75" generally is a better fit.

Again, I'm an advocate of "if it's not broke don't fix it."


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (Feb 11, 2013)

I am working with 2 horses right now that are being driven with the non twisted Kelly Mullen Mouth bit. (middle of the page, just above the twisted http://www.buytack.com/products/special/mini/jt/bits.htm) The first horse we used the mullen on because the half cheek snaffle was pinching his cheek and that mullen mouth has no pinch sides. The other horse does not like the nutcracker effect of a snaffle so we tried the mullen on him and he is much happier. He can be a bit strong on the mouth so I have been curious what the twisted mullen would be like.

As ckmini said, if its not broke, then dont fix it. If the snaffle is working for her then you can just stick with that or try the mullen mouth, but I probably wouldnt try the twisted one if she has a nice mouth. The Kelly bits also have copper inlays on them which the horses seem to really like.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 11, 2013)

Diva is a b mini. I have heard so many talk about the other bits, I just wanted to get her a better one than our starter.

The only time she throws her head is when she is being sassy. We call it our sassy mare, she doesn't like taking the bit at first

But once it is in she seams ok. I grew up using curb bits only. I just want her to have a nice bit if I can get one, or save up for it.

I want one that is comfortable yet good.

I looked at the comfort snaffle, I like that one it lookes kind of what I was thinking of.

I think I saw one like this on a riding horse at the stable.

Has anyone used the comfort snaffle?

I want her to be responsive but comfortable.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 11, 2013)

I've become a "bit collector" or so I thought until I started checking thru what I had to switch some out. Most of mine turn out to be the same or similar - basic snaffles. Where they are different is in the rings - some are various riding styles and others are driving style. I have full cheek, eggbut, round and d ring ring riding snaffles - some fairly thick diameter and others somewhat smaller. Mostly from 3.75 - 4.25 " wide. Also, I started out with "cheap" plated bits - the plating wears off and they become burred and rusty.

When I started driving - I used what I had BUT do find that that can pull a bit thru their mouths... I really like the 1/2 cheek driving bits - and now have some that are basic snaffles and some that are the french links w/ either just a copper "bean" or the whole mouthpiece is copper. The ponies I'm currently working those in are VERY happy with them...

Now, I have an issue with a 2 yr old filly. One that I'm not familiar with - almost from the very beginning of starting her (Dec 2012) - she's tucked her head well behind the verticle - rather than balancing by traveling with her head somewhat foreward and nose stuck out... She's in a very small diameter mini size snaffle (one joint)... I got these specifically for my smaller shetlands as some were having such a problem with the "thicker" bits. When I checked w/ a pro trainer (3 actually) - they all recommended going to thicker diameter bit, &/or wrapping it, or maybe even a rubber or leather bit - straight bar rather than snaffle. When going thru my bits, discovered I don't have any straight bar (mullen type) bits - but we tried a thicker diameter snaffle and worked on driving her forward and ... she's better. SOOO think that the tiny diameter was the problem. She does need to learn to reach forward and carry the bit, though. Time and experience will have to happen next, she's still an immature baby as well.

Rhonda - I agree with others. If your bit works for her - no reason to replace it UNLESS it's one of the less expensive, plated ones that peels, burrs and rusts. But then I'd replace it mainly with one that is the same - just made out of better materials, not a completely different bit.

I've often "eyed" the Myler bits - but why should I spend $125 - 175 (or more) on a bit when they go perfectly fine in a $20 - 40 bit? Now, as I advance in my driving and get into dressage work and showing in the ring in different disciplines, that may change. Then we will go to other bits - as needed &/or required by the level or the discipline... In some ways - it's so nice to have the choices we now have with our little equine - but it's definitely more confusing and causes us to spend lots more, LOL!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Feb 11, 2013)

For recreational driving my minis, I have found that a mullen mouth liverpool works best. It can not "nut crack" up into their lower mouth roof, does not slide back and forth on their bars. If the reins are attached at the rings, it remains a gentle snaffle or non-leverage bit. I can make it a leverage bit by tightening the chain chin strap and attaching the reins in a slot on shanks. To drive my pair, I use two of these that I had the cheeks welded into "fixed cheek" bits. I know these bits are not used in mini breed show ring driving, but my boys love them.


----------



## susanne (Feb 11, 2013)

.
Ditto the comments on sticking with what works. As to other bit choices...

I would not even consider one of Kelly's Myler knock-offs -- I've heard too many stories of breakage. We do have a Kelly half cheek snaffle (not a Myler knock-off) that seems decent, but I doubt that I'd buy another. The idea of a twisted bit coming from Kelly makes me twitchy. If the twist were to become pitted, the bit would become a torture device. 

The choice of mullen vs. jointed bits depends upon the individual horse and the amount of control needed. So many people speak of mullens being the mildest bits, but my gelding Mingus HATES them. (He loves his French link butterfly from Iowa Valley Carriage.) Even if your horse is fine with a mullen, keep in mind that the solid mouthpiece means that pressure applied to one side of the mouth is also felt on the other side, so you lose some subtlety in your cues. I also believe that the way a French link lies softly on the tongue allows more points of gentle contact for subtle communication with a soft-mouthed horse. 

Another difference between solid and jointed mouthpieces is the effect created with any leverage bit, such as the butterfly or Liverpool. With a jointed bit, especially a double-jointed French link, each side moves independently, therefore applying less pressure to the poll than with a solid bit. 

If you had other mini drivers nearby, I'd suggest borrowing or trading bits to see what is most effective on Diva. I would then purchase the mildest bit that is effective with her. The bits mentioned in this thread have very different purposes, and I would hate to see anyone choose based solely upon availability. (Although we all are limited to a degree by availability.) Minis tend to be stoic and put up with much more than they should. Your horse may not show signs of disliking a bit, but she's not as likely to love driving, which is of paramount importance to me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 11, 2013)

I really like my myler comfort snaffle. It has the low port, no joint. Yes it is expensive, but everytime I use it I have such a good feeling. No finish comes off, no joints pinch. It cleans up like new. I could buy three or four other bits and wear them out for the price of this one, I know, and the horse has no vanity



! But I'm glad I got it.

The down side is you cannot use an overcheck with it. A side check does go on it, however.

I also have the Mini Express copper french link. My 16 year old does fine in it, but it's not a good starter bit, imo, because of the soft copper and the way green horses chomp. I've had it for several years and it still looks fine. The one I used for the starter horses is not--the soft copper feels edgy to me. I need to get rid of it.

To answer your question, you might seriously consider a french link snaffle. I noticed my boy responded better to it than the broken snaffle when I first used it.

The bit guys at myler and Estate talked me out of a mullen...


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think I want a Mullen . I like the independent movement of the snaffle I have. I think a double joint or the French , or butterfly

I am going to have to keep looking and save. Diva likes to play with her bit and she chews a little so probly not a copper one.

I wish there was a place her that sold bits I could look at. I have to try to find them online. As it is I just have to squeeze my hand on her rein to turn her. Very little movement needed to get a response. And she stops on verbal command .

Thanks everyone

I am learning a lot from you


----------

